# Coop reefs for sale.



## capt mike (Oct 3, 2007)

I have enough coops for 4 reefs (8 Coops) left for fall/winter deployment.
They are $125 each- (it takes 2 for a viable reef).
I don't sell these as you pick them up as I already have delivered them to Orange beach.
Cost per reef
2 coops= $250 per reef for material cost-plus $475 for deployment- total cost for reef including the reef permit to deploy it is $725 on the bottom coordinates in your possession.
Don't PM me as I don't do it that way.
If interested email me at [email protected]

I won't receive any more this fall for deployment. If you are interested in later deployments contact me at above email address.
Thanks
Capt. Mike


----------



## Afishnightmare (Dec 21, 2015)

Hey do you know what the fine is for bringing stuff out there to sink with no permit for a private reef.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

Afishnightmare said:


> Hey do you know what the fine is for bringing stuff out there to sink with no permit for a private reef.


More than you want to pay. :whistling:


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Afishnightmare said:


> Hey do you know what the fine is for bringing stuff out there to sink with no permit for a private reef.


Guess you can't read.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Splittine said:


> Guess you can't read.


He went to the Derek Zoolander Center for Kids Who Can't Read Good and Wanna Learn To Do Other Stuff Good Too.


----------



## Hangover (Aug 5, 2013)

Dumb question, but do these coops have to go in the two LAARS permitted areas and in those areas only?


----------

